# Facial bloat



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 24, 2021)

I seen a ton of people in this forum talk about facial bloat and am pretty confused








like i saw this picture of gandy in a thread and everyone was talking about how he is bloated and how he wasted his prime is this autism or legit if legit.

how do i know if am bloated, which ways do you guys use?.

Tagging high iqcels @Mongrelcel


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 24, 2021)

if you have hollow cheeks you are not bloated


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 24, 2021)

If you have low bodyfat percentage but your bones lack definition/your face looks fat, it might be because of bloat.

How to avoid bloat:

- Eat less salt
- Drink a lot of water
- Reduce carb intake
- Get enough sleep


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 24, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> If you have low bodyfat percentage but your bones lack definition/your face looks fat, it might be because of bloat.
> 
> How to avoid bloat:
> 
> ...


does gandy look bloated in that pic tho.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 24, 2021)

Spiral said:


> does gandy look bloated in that pic tho.


Impossible to say without a reference. 

He might be bloated and as such would look better if he wasn't, or he might not be bloated and just hold fat in his face / have somewhat high bodyfat, in which case he would look worse if he was bloated.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 24, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> Impossible to say without a reference.
> 
> He might be bloated and as such would look better if he wasn't, or he might not be bloated and just hold fat in his face / have somewhat high bodyfat, in which case he would look worse if he was bloated.


yeah but not everyone got machines next to them to just tell them their body fat%

how identify facial bloat, you posted how to combat it but not how to identify it which is the first part of the issue.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 24, 2021)

Gandy has never been bloated he was always lean his main problem is collagen


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 24, 2021)

Spiral said:


> yeah but not everyone got machines next to them to just tell them their body fat%
> 
> how identify facial bloat, you posted how to combat it but not how to identify it which is the first part of the issue.


You identify it by doing what I said. If your bloat disappears, you were bloated. If it doesn't, you weren't.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 24, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> You identify it by doing what I said. If your bloat disappears, you were bloated. If it doesn't, you weren't.


thanks bro, i hope there is another way of finding out tho.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 24, 2021)

africancel said:


> Gandy has never been bloated he was always lean his main problem is collagen


nigga needs retin-a


----------



## Julian (Mar 24, 2021)

lol most people who claim they are bloated are just boneless subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 24, 2021)

Julian said:


> lol most people who claim they are bloated are just boneless subhumans


Lmfaooo


----------



## Lux (Mar 24, 2021)

Native's full debloating guide


First off, this is going to be a bit of a long thread. The reason is bloating has many causes, and it's not something you can explain in two sentences, with that being said, continue reading. If I eat carbs I literally look deathtier 1 PSL. It makes me look like my face just got stung by bees...




looksmax.org


----------

